# 12rounds' new illustrations



## 12rounds (Apr 9, 2007)

Hiyas.

This here is a new one I just finished for a post-apocalypse setting.

EDIT: ALL MY IMAGES IN THIS THREAD ARE UNDER CREATIVE COMMONS LICENSE. 

See further: Creative Commons


----------



## 12rounds (May 19, 2007)

And another new character illustration:
Miriam Cleef, a witch hunter and her trusted companion Elo.


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 11, 2007)

Mr. Carbuncle Roberts


----------



## joeslucher (Jul 11, 2007)

These are done with Poser aren't they? Usually Poser makes me cringe in agony but I have to say that you've managed to make some much nicer stuff than I've seen most people make using Poser. Right now you're sort of doing a mix between cell shaded and painted. You might want to go back and blend where shadows begin. Also beware how Poser does hair since it looks very separate like in your first pic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 11, 2007)

Great new stuff 12!   

The witch hunter is my fave.


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 12, 2007)

An illustration of a wyvern and a British colonial era Colonel, Mr. Cricket Crichton.


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 19, 2007)

A swashbuckler-era lady.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 23, 2007)

12rounds said:
			
		

> A swashbuckler-era lady.



Gret piece. Totally yoinked as an illo for one of my NPCs.


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you Frukatha.

Here are two illustrations.
first a sci-fi illustration of a mercenary infiltrating an enemy base at a jungle planet Myrmidia IV.

Another one is also a science fiction illustration. Who would think is gonna win this one? Guns or teeth? Taking bets ...


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 9, 2007)

Veteran skeleton soldier Parks reporting for duty!


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 4, 2007)

A street mage for Shadowrun.


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 27, 2007)

Lord Golard. He's a 7-foot tall professional warrior.


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 29, 2007)

An elven war dancer character.


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 1, 2007)

A character for TSR's old Top Secret/S.I. game.


----------



## 12rounds (Dec 18, 2007)

A sort of a demon ... with a machete ...


----------



## 12rounds (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I ain't dead yet even if it's been awhile I posted anything here.
I've made loads of stuff since my last images in this thread.

Here is one of the recent images. 
A sort of big brute like of a character.


----------



## Redrobes (Jul 1, 2008)

Love them all but I had to use the Wyvern as a steed in my Marshy Fenland area of the Community World Building Project at the Cartographers Guild. Thats all similarly CC'ed too if you would like to reciprocate the theft


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 22, 2008)

A sorcerer (with familiars).


----------



## 12rounds (Jul 29, 2008)

Two adventurers I made last year.


----------



## 12rounds (Aug 31, 2008)

This time a modern zombie.


----------



## Fenes (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a really nice touch with poser, I rarely see them look like this.


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you Fenes.



Next: Half-Orc halberdier


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2008)

12rounds said:


> A sorcerer (with familiars).



Excellent.


----------



## Ishmayl (Sep 18, 2008)

I really dig your style with the cel shading-esque look - are you currently taking requests?


----------



## 12rounds (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for your comment, Ishmayl.  
You asked about requests ... time allowing I could try provided I find the character concept interesting. I'm naturally not making any promises (unless I get paid) since this is a past-time hobby for me.

===========

Here is a Shadowrun gnome street-mage with an attitude.


----------



## 12rounds (Oct 10, 2008)




----------

